# Ball Python VS Corn Snake



## CIRE (Aug 31, 2004)

I was just wondering what the pros and cons of owning both of these snakes (Ball Pythons and Corn snakes) are and which one is the better all around pet. (I know that is relative to one's own preferences...but still...) I'd love to hear what some of you who own either one or both of them have to say. 

Thanks!


----------



## misfitsfiend (Aug 31, 2004)

all i know is that i have a cornsnake and it is absolutely the best reptile i have evr owned. I have been raising and collecting herps for 8 years and i decided since it took so much money to house and feed all of them that i would sell them and buy T's and scorps because they are cheaper. so i sold 15 reptiles including lizards,snakes,turtles,tortises... the works but the only one i couldnt let go was my cornsnake and i still have her today and wouldnt give her up for a P.metallica.


----------



## Silver.x (Aug 31, 2004)

Well personally I like corns more. My girlfriend has both, and I baby them just as she does only I am a bit more partial to the corn. I prefer them because of the colours mainly, so many different morphs. Both are beautiful snakes. Her Ball python seems to be a bit less jumpy and have a better demeanor to him, though. 

Aidan


----------



## CIRE (Aug 31, 2004)

How much do they usually sell baby corns (preferably Anerythristic Corns- the black/white ones) and balls for at the reptile shows? (such as the one coming up)

I have had someone offer me a 3 year old ball python and a 55 gallon tank and some other stuff for 150 bucks...not sure if it's a good deal though...any input would be appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## pategirl (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm not sure about canada, but baby anerythristic corns sell for about $20ish here.  Corns and ball pythons both make great pets, it just depends on what you're looking for. Morphs of corns are cheaper than those of the ball python, you can get some awesome looking corn morphs for under $50 for a baby here. 
 Some ball pythons can be picky eaters from my experience. Corns can too, but I haven't seen many that would refuse food too often. My ball is one of my favorite snakes, though...he's not as squirmy as the corns, and he eats really well now.


----------



## MilkmanWes (Aug 31, 2004)

What about handling. Corns v pythons or other snakes?

I see some baby corns around that are beautiful, but they are so small i wonder what they would eat. What do you feed a snake the diameter of a pencil?


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 31, 2004)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> What about handling. Corns v pythons or other snakes?
> 
> I see some baby corns around that are beautiful, but they are so small i wonder what they would eat. What do you feed a snake the diameter of a pencil?


You feed them pinkie mice from day one... they have no trouble with them.  Heck, I've got one that's already eating two ADULT mice at a time, and he's barely a year old.  They grow fast. 

As far as which makes a better pet?  That's personal preference...  as far as which would be easier for a beginner?  Corn, no question.  BP's are notoriously touch and go feeders when young (and many never outgrow it), and that can be upsetting for a newbie herp keeper.  It is not uncommon for an adult ball to fast for months for no apparent reason.  Corns, on the other hand, are a "textbook" snake.  They eat, shed, and behave almost exactly as predicted in well-known literature (read: Corn Snake Manual by B&K Love).  Some would say that makes them boring and unchallenging, and some would say it makes them the perfect snake.  What YOU want in a pet snake is up to you.  Mine eats anytime you put food in his face, even when he's in the blue. 

Corns are QUITE nippy as babies, but what snake isn't, eh?  Once they get a little size on them (3-6 months old) they calm considerably.


----------



## Hymneh (Aug 31, 2004)

Ballpythons are bigger and fatter, but are more lazy then corns and sometimes (especially wild-captured animals) wil refuse food.

It cost a friend of mine 2 years before the bitch would eat again ...


----------



## Silver.x (Sep 1, 2004)

Eric, That is a great deal... TAKE IT BEFORE I DO!

Aidan


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Sep 1, 2004)

I have both.  I've had corns in my classroom now for 10 years and they make great snakes for kids.  I have an Okatee and a Snow.  I've just obtained my first ball, seen here. (I can't seem to attach the pix because I already put it into another thread)http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=31567  Much different. Shyer, stronger.  I probably won't let the kids handle him although he is dead tame.  I was just looking for something larger.  I also have a king snake in the room.  He's a little more nervous.  Can't go wrong with Corns.   John


----------



## eksong (Sep 1, 2004)

I like corns.  I don't have a ball python, but I do have a smallish columbian boa.  Although I admit I do like my boa a smidgeon more, the corns are the first snakes I've ever owned and they are what I would recommend just because they are ideal pets in every possible way.

Personally I don't like anery corns.  I think the black is a little too garish, and lots of anerys still have yellow near their heads (black and yellow yech).  If you want dark colors, why not get a ghost?  They're hypomelanistic anerys, lighter in tone and very cool.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 1, 2004)

eksong said:
			
		

> Personally I don't like anery corns.  I think the black is a little too garish, and lots of anerys still have yellow near their heads (black and yellow yech).  If you want dark colors, why not get a ghost?  They're hypomelanistic anerys, lighter in tone and very cool.


Well, that does depend whether they are Type A or Type B anery... the Type B have no red or yellow at all, but the naturally-occuring Type A anery may still have patches of yellow along the neck as you said.  I personally prefer the Type B or "Charcoal", but hey...


----------



## CIRE (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you for all your help, but I have decided to pass up on the ball python for the time being...Aidan, it's all yours   (I can give you the guys contact info if you still want it, and if he's still selling it)

I think if I eventually get a snake, it will probably be a corn...not sure what colour morph yet, but I'll probably change my preferences before the Sept 12th show anyways...  

btw...when I said I liked the Anerythristic kind, I was basing it on the pic of the anerys on this site http://www.angelfire.com/pop2/multihet/corn_snake_types.htm in which I thought they looked so damn cool (being black and white and having the colours contrast so beautifully)

***so what kind is that in the photo...and do they stay that colour their entire lives? (cause the ones in the pic look like youngsters don't they?)

Thanks again!


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 1, 2004)

cire007 said:
			
		

> ***so what kind is that in the photo...and do they stay that colour their entire lives? (cause the ones in the pic look like youngsters don't they?)


Unless you are a breeder, it's hard to tell a corn's adult coloring fomr a hatchling... my Okeetee looked almost like that, and he's bright orange and black now. 

Everything you need to know about corns, you can learn from "The Corn Snake Manual" by Bill and Kathy Love.  Kathy does just about every reptile show in the country as well... her animals and reputation are as good as gold.

Some pics from here site might help explain better:

Type A - http://www.corn-utopia.com/Corn Uto...le - CornUtopia/ANERYTHRISTIC-A - CAPTION.jpg

Type B - http://www.corn-utopia.com/Corn Uto...nUtopia/CHARCOAL - LAV collage - CAPTIONS.jpg

(All photos Copyright Corn Utopia and Kathy Love)

As you can see, they are not so much "black and white" as they are "black and white photo".   They are stunning in person though.  My absolute favorite though is, without a doubt, the Okeetee phase.  Mine is an Okee and he is breathtaking...


----------

